# MBTA Service to Wickford Jct. RI



## jis (Apr 24, 2012)

MBTA Service was extended to Wickford Jct. RI with the opening of the new station and parking garage in the traveler's neck of the woods.

From _WPRI.com_:



> NORTH KINGSTOWN, R.I. (WPRI) - The Wickford Junction Train Station and Garage is officially open to commuters.
> 
> U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood joined Governor Lincoln Chafee and Senator Jack Reed for a ribbon cutting ceremony Monday morning.
> 
> ...


You can read the whole article here.


----------

